
Google Is Shutting Down Google Search Appliance (Enterprise Search) - chetangole
http://www.cmswire.com/information-management/google-search-appliance-fades-away/
======
Brainix
Google built GSA at a time when there were limited options for search, and
when most tech companies had to manage their own hardware, and when it was
magical to have any kind of search at all. It made sense at the time.

But now, the problem itself has changed. Companies host on the cloud, there
are many options for search (even hosted/managed solutions), and customers'
expectations are very high for good search results. All of this boils down to
the biggest issue that most companies face re: search - the business logic of
providing fast/good search results (rather than maintaining a search engine
itself). Also, companies increasingly view search engines as a first class
information retrieval system (a good compliment to a source-of-truth
database), which can empower internal analytics to make business decisions.

Most companies don't need/want Googly algorithms/hardware to power their
search. I'm guessing here, but I bet that recent versions of Solr and
Elasticsearch put the last nails in GSA's coffin.

